# New from Sydney Australia!



## scheris (May 11, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm a newbie from Sydney, Australia, 29 year old female. This is my second year with the sport and still very much a beginner.

I've been browsing this forum for couple of months now and have found some great info so I thought might introduce myself 

Hi all!


----------

